# Power Filters and Placement



## meador (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 55 gallon freshwater tank. Can anyone tell me if running 2 power filters on each side of the tank would be better than the single Top Fin power filter the tank came with? What are the best brands to go with? Thank you in advance.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Power Filters & Placement*

I have always preferred to run 2 filters with one on each end. I feel the Aqua Clear hang on filters to be the best hangons but thats JMO but you might want to look into a cannister filter as they will hold much more media. I have used Magnums, Fluvals and am now useing SunSun cannisters and really like them.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Power Filters & Placement*

Use two instead of 1. you dont need two of the single size recommended for your tank, if its a 55 do two AC30's or two ac50's. you want atleast 2x the recommened gph filtration for your size tank, I use 4x what is recommended.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site! Yes if available u should definetely use more than 1 filter. But don't use topfin! that brand is renoun for being bad. i suggest either aquaclears or whispers.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes I also heard topfin power filters not being good. I should've researched more into power filters before I bought mine. I am currently using Marineland Penguin and I had to modify it every single way to keep the biowheel spinning.

I should've bought AquaClear..


----------

